# GTRs FOR SALE



## jmc (Mar 18, 2004)

THERE IS A REGISTERD IMPORTER WHO IS SELLING US. REGISTERD GTRs FOR AS LITTLE AS $28,000 FOR THE R32 HE IS A STRAIT SHOOTER, I CAN NOT FIND THEM ANY WERE CHEAPER. [[[ PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU DO.!!!]]]
HERE IS HIS BUSINESS INFO FOR THOSE WHO CAN AFFORD THE KILLER 4 WHEEL BURNER..
ELITE AUTO IMPORTS
1101 COURT ST 
MEDFORD OR. 97501
#541-210-0806
FAX 541-210-0806
JOHN TATIS


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

YOU ARE A SPAMMER. EAT A DICK. THE COMPANY YOU ADVERTISE FOR IS PROBABLY A SCAM. THEIR SKYLINES ARE NOT LEGAL. DO NOT POST THIS BULLSHIT AGAIN.

Samo.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

MODs, please do not just lock this thread. DELETE IT TOO!


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

scourge said:


> MODs, please do not just lock this thread. DELETE IT TOO!


actually guys, the company he mentions is on the list of NHTSA registered importers. maybe another RI other than JK or mrex has gotten bond release on a skyline. will someone call and find out?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

1990BNR32 said:


> actually guys, the company he mentions is on the list of NHTSA registered importers. maybe another RI other than JK or mrex has gotten bond release on a skyline. will someone call and find out?


Yeah, it's on the RI list. (It'd be nice if they had a website) If they are truely importing Skylines that'd be nice, but only being $2,000 cheaper then Motorex's cheapest GTR (sourced and shipped by them) is still not a low enough price for me to justify it. (Although if they are, the competition will hopefully drive the price down.)

Especially when I can source and buy an R32 GTR from Japan, pay ~$5,000, ship it for $900 and pay Motorex the conversion cost of $16,000 for a total of $21,900!


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Motorex's GT-R starts at $28,000 (price of vehicle) then you have to add the conversion price of $16,000 to that which comes to $44,000....they don't sell registered Skylines for $28k...

Night


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

That's funny. I just bought a really low mileage R32 from Motorex for $30,000. That number is a helluva lot closer to $28k than $44k. 

And frankly, I KNOW that mine will be legal. Last time I checked, no one else really had gotten a legal one on the road yet. Not RB Motoring, nor anyone else. And that legality, yeah...it's worth an extra two grand.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

NightXCZ77 said:


> Motorex's GT-R starts at $28,000 (price of vehicle) then you have to add the conversion price of $16,000 to that which comes to $44,000....they don't sell registered Skylines for $28k...


Motorex's cheapest GTR is the 1990 R32 which they sell at $30K. If you purchase one if their cars (that they sourced, imported and converted) that is all you pay, you do not add the conversion cost.

The conversion cost if what you pay if you have one (in another country) or source one and ship it yourself.

As far as saying 'they don't sell registered Skylines for $28K', they sell 5 years of the R32 GTS-t for as little as $18K (1990) and up to $28K (1994)

Here's their page with the link to pricing/conversion costs. 
http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html#


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> As far as saying 'they don't sell registered Skylines for $28K', they sell 5 years of the R32 GTS-t for as little as $18K (1990) and up to $28K (1994)
> 
> Here's their page with the link to pricing/conversion costs.
> http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html#


hes talknig about GTR's though...


----------



## xjon (Mar 26, 2004)

Night- what do you charge for your conversion?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> hes talknig about GTR's though...


Well, I understand what he was originally saying, which is why I explained the cheapest GTR initially.

However, the 'they don't sell registered Skylines for $28K' sentance was to vague of a statement, because they do (R32 GTS-t's). That was what I was speaking of.


----------

